# Yet another SoCal DUI vs cyclist death



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ridiculous. So sad for the family left behind.

Update: Cyclist killed by alleged DUI driver in Sunset Beach identified as 52-year old Long Beach resident « BikingInLA


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Very sad indeed. We ride in the area quite a bit and you have to be so careful with beach parties and downtown Huntington going off in the summer.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bad deal  :mad2: .........RIP


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

So very tragic. 
My condolences go out to his family he leaves behind.


----------

